# New Screensavers for Kindle



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

I have collected (from internet) a folder of new screensavers for Kindle - if you want it - I can e-mail to you ( as a ZIPPED attachment -  .jpg files ) - just e-mail me:     [email protected]
Ira


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

I have collected (from internet) a folder of new screensavers for Kindle - if you want it - I can e-mail to you ( as a ZIPPED attachment -  .jpg files ) - just e-mail me:    [email protected]
Ira


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm new to the boards and have been busy just looking around.
I hope there is instuctions somewhere telling how to put new screensavers on my Kindle. I would love to have pics of my family and pets.


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

1. Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.
2. Using Windows Explorer (or whatever you use to see individual
files/folders) , you should see a new drive called Kindle under
My Computer. Go to that drive. (Or if you have an SD card in your
Kindle, you can go to the SD drive.)
3. Create a new folder called "pictures" and a subfolder called
"screensavers" under it. Make sure both folder names are all
lowercase.
4. Copy your image files into the screensavers folder. Your pictures
should be 600×800 pixels and black & white. I've only used .jpg files. [[Note: I've used .png files as well]]
5. After copying is complete & it is safe, remove the Kindle from
the USB connection.
6. Go to your Home menu and press alt-z. This will create a new
book called "screensavers" . Open it. You'll see each of your
pictures. You can advance through them with the prev. page and
next page buttons. [[Note: The new book will appear at the END
of your book list]]
7. While viewing your pictures, look at the bottom of the Kindle
screen. If you see your battery indicator & Menu prompt, press
alt-F to go into Full Screen mode.
8. On each photo, press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero) . After
a brief delay, you'll get a message that your picture has been
exported as screensaver. Click Close on the message.
9. Navigate to each of the pictures you want to use and repeat
the above step.
10. When you've got all your pictures loaded, test them by going
into & out of sleep mode. Alt-aA (i.e., alt-font size button) puts
it to sleep & wakes it up again. Each time it sleeps, it should
use a different image. If you see the same image all the time,
relook at Step 3.

If you want to get rid of your custom screen savers, follow
these steps:

1. Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.
2. Using Windows Explorer (or whatever you use to see individual
files/folders) , go to your Kindle drive under My Computer.
3. If you see a folder called system, skip this step. If you don't
see the system folder, click on the Tools menu & then Folder Options. Go to the View tab, and
look at the Advanced Settings. Under Hidden Files and Folders, select Show Hidden Files and
Folders. Click Apply, then OK. You should now see a system folder.
4. Under the system folder, you'll see a screen_saver folder. Delete
all the files that are in that folder.
5. After you disconnect from the USB, you may see your last custom
screensaver one more time, but after that it will revert back to
the pre-loaded Kindle screensaver images.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Since no one else has replied- thanks for the offer.  I have been creating my own and it has been fun.  I'm blessed with a spouse who is an artist so I have been able to convert some of her (digital) paintings into my personal screensavers.  The one in my avatar is an example.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm merging this with the other thread of the same name over in the Tips and Tricks board.

Leslie


----------



## grammartroll (Sep 2, 2010)

This doesn't seem to work. The problem:  You cannot press "alt-shift-zero" on a Kindle 3/Kindle keyboard when the image is on the screen.  There is no zero on the keyboard, and clicking on the Symbol key doesn't take you to the numbers.  And pressing alt-shift-O doesn't work.

Any ideas on how I can get this to work?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

That only worked on Kindle 1 (possibly K2 also), and it wasn't the screensavers, just pictures that you could look at.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

grammar. . .

You resurrected a 3½ thread here. . . .it was about the original Kindle.  The later generations work differently.  You have to perform a "hack" in order to be able to install an unsupported 'update' to allow you to load your own screensavers.  And I'm not even sure they have an image viewer, per se.

But there are some threads around here about screensavers -- the procedure is different depending on what device you have.  Do a search, or start a new thread asking your question.


----------



## grammartroll (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

Here's what I find astounding:  Why doesn't Amazon toss a bone and OFFER us some new screen savers?  I don't really want to crack my Kindle.  But I am very very sick of staring at Emily Dickenson.


----------

